
Moments of Attention - slmnmls
https://www.jimmckelvey.com/moments-of-attention/
======
rabidrat
An ad-hoc sales tactic from 1993 that involves pretending to be a male
stripper to get attention for your software product, might not be all that
viable in 2020.

~~~
0_gravitas
worth a shot

------
chrisweekly
PS other blog posts are great too, like this one on Energy:
[https://www.jimmckelvey.com/reprogram-your-brain-to-save-
ene...](https://www.jimmckelvey.com/reprogram-your-brain-to-save-energy/)

------
vermooten
A.I.D.A
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4PE2hSqVnk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4PE2hSqVnk)

------
tmaly
Getting attention is the number one thing. I think the method he used worked
quite well. I am not sure there would always be an opportunity like this.

------
brokenmachine
I'm skeptical that this actually happened.

------
chrisweekly
Thought the name might be familiar, and yeah Jim McKelvey is the co-founder of
Square. I'd say his blog is above average.

------
RgueNkeScientst
I....I don't even know what to think of this...

------
chrisweekly
hahahahaha this is great! useful / insightful and really funny story.

~~~
slmnmls
You should check out his book, Innovation Stack. It was a really good read.

~~~
chrisweekly
will do, thanks

